# Hay prices in Illinois - 12/8/15



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's a cut and paste from the two hay auctions I watch for central Illinois. Note the sm. sq. alfalfa prices at Madison.

Note: The USDA has stopped officially reporting at Madison, so these are estimated tonnage, quality and prices.

Ralph

GX_GR313
Springfield, IL Tue Dec 8, 2015 USDA-IL Dept of Ag Market News

Hamilton's Madison County Ag Hay Auction-Bethalto, IL Dec 5, 2015

Demand was good for moderate offerings. This was the first auction of
the season and had very good buyer attendance.

Receipts: 1380 bales

Alfalfa Premium Quality Comments
Small Squares 8.70 per bale
Large Squares 3x3's 96.00 per bale

Good Quality 
Small Squares 5.10 per bale

Fair Quality 
Large Squares 3x3's 50.00 per bale

Utility Quality
Large Squares 3x3's 31.00 per bale

Alfalfa-Grass Mix Premium Quality
Small Squares 8.60 per bale

Good Quality
Small Squares 6.50 per bale

Alfalfa-Orchard Grass Premium Quality
Large Squares 3x3's 95.00 per bale

Good Quality
Large Squares 3x3's 80.00 per bale

Mixed Grass Good Quality 
Small Squares 3.50 per bale
Large Squares 3x3's 40.00-46.00 per bale

Fair Quality
Small Squares 2.10 per bale
Large Rounds
4x4's 29.00 per bale
4x5's 35.00-40.00 per bale
5x5's 48.00-53.00 per bale

Orchard Grass Good Quality
Small Squares 3.60-5.60 per bale

Wheat Straw Good Quality
Small Squares 4.20-4.50 per bale

========================================================================================

GX_GR312
Springfield, IL Tue Dec 8, 2015 USDA-IL Dept of Ag Market News

Arthur Sale Barn Weekly Hay Report-Arthur, IL Dec 7, 2015

Compared to last week's auction which was held in a steady rain, 
alfalfa hay traded mostly .50 higher. Mixed grass hay and wheat 
straw both traded 1.00 higher. Trading was active, with good demand, 
for moderate offerings.

All prices are noted as dollars per bale.

Receipts: 1055 bales Last Week: 863 bales Last Year: NA
74.22 tons 62.36 tons

Alfalfa Tons Premium Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 6.05 5.00-6.50 per bale 5.84 per bale

Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 5.20 3.00-4.25 per bale 3.94 per bale

Alfalfa-Orchard Grass Premium Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 1.50 8.25-8.50 per bale 8.33 per bale

Alfalfa-Mixed Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 1.80 3.60-3.75 per bale 3.68 per bale

Large Squares 15.00 30.00-48.00 per bale 36.81 per bale
(3x3's)

Orchard Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares .72 5.25 per bale 5.25 per bale

Mixed Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 5.90 3.00-4.00 per bale 3.52 per bale

Large Squares 3.00 28.00-38.00 per bale 31.20 per bale

Large Rounds 18.00 27.00-32.00 per bale 28.41 per bale
(5x5's)
Fair Quality Weighted Average
Large Rounds 9.80 18.00 per bale 18.00 per bale
(5x5's)

Large Squares .75 17.00 per bale 17.00 per bale
(3x3's)

Oat Hay Good Quality Weighted Average
Large Squares 3.75 32.00 per bale 32.00 per bale
(3x3's)

Wheat Hay Good Quality Weighted Average
Large Squares .75 35.00 per bale 35.00 per bale
(3x3's)

Wheat Straw Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 2.00 4.00-5.50 per bale 4.21 per bale


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

In Pa.Twob snapshots from Lancaster farming newspaper identical whichever one you can read the best


----------



## jwise87 (Sep 16, 2015)

I went to the usda report you quoted and they gave prices for Southern Illinois but didn't say where they were getting them. Is there somewhere south of Aurther that auctions hay? I live in Harrisburg and would love to be able to use one if there were one less than 3 hours away.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> In Pa.Twob snapshots from Lancaster farming newspaper identical whichever one you can read the best


endrow, I was unaware of a "Supreme" rating....what are the qualifications for a Supreme grading in PA for Alfalfa and Alfalfa/Tim/Orchard?

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Prices are soft here.
http://www.rockvalleyhay.com/site/alfalfa-grass.html

http://pipestonelivestock.com/hay-straw


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

When you get too old to learn the end is near.....I just learned something in Cy's post above from Pipestone.....I was looking over the cattle sale listings and saw the term "heiferettes".....I must say that I don't recall anyone using that term here but it could be just me....any way;

*heiferette* ‎(plural *heiferettes*) A female bovine, usually more than six months of age and less than two years of age, that has had no more than one calf.

.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> When you get too old to learn the end is near.....I just learned something in Cy's post above from Pipestone.....I was looking over the cattle sale listings and saw the term "heiferettes".....I must say that I don't recall anyone using that term here but it could be just me....any way;
> 
> *heiferette* ‎(plural [/size]*heiferettes*) A female bovine, usually more than six months of age and less than two years of age, that has had no more than one calf.[/size]
> 
> ...


I had to look that one up as well after seeing many sales listed locally.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Vol said:


> When you get too old to learn the end is near.....I just learned something in Cy's post above from Pipestone.....I was looking over the cattle sale listings and saw the term "heiferettes".....I must say that I don't recall anyone using that term here but it could be just me....any way;
> 
> *heiferette* ‎(plural *heiferettes*) A female bovine, usually more than six months of age and less than two years of age, that has had no more than one calf.
> 
> ...


 Oh I am dying inside there is so a joke there, It's not dirty, maybe a bit rude and crude, slightly socially unacceptable, some might be offended I so want to tell it grrrrr errrr lmao


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> endrow, I was unaware of a "Supreme" rating....what are the qualifications for a Supreme grading in PA for Alfalfa and Alfalfa/Tim/Orchard?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Here's the link to all pages by market:

http://www.ams.usda.gov/market-news/hay-reports

Here's the standard definitions:

=========================================================================

Alfalfa guidelines (for domestic livestock use and not more
than 10% grass)

Quality ADF NDF *RFV **TDN-100% **TDN-90% CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

*RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula.
**TDN calculated using the western formula.
Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect feeding 
value. Values based on 100 % dry matter (TDN showing both 100% & 90%). 
Guidelines are to be used with visual appearance and intent of 
Sale(usage).
=======================================================================
Table 2: Grass Hay guidelines

Quality Crude Protein Percent
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5-9
Utility Under 5

Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect
feeding value. Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may influence
hay price or value more than testing results.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I see...no supreme for grass...just alfalfa. Thanks Ralph.....Merry Christmas.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Heiferette, new term to me also. Always called them heifers or first calf heifers, once they had a second calf they were cows. Course haven't been in the main stream cattle business for close to 30 years.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Why don't they sell by the ton? Seems like a better market than here in NW IN. Good hay here is bringing good money. The amount of mediocre hay available is dragging down the hay market here. A little snow and cold weather wouldn't hurt


----------



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

rjmoses said:


> Here's a cut and paste from the two hay auctions I watch for central Illinois. Note the sm. sq. alfalfa prices at Madison.
> 
> Note: The USDA has stopped officially reporting at Madison, so these are estimated tonnage, quality and prices.
> 
> Ralph


Ralph,

You can go directly to the Hamilton auction website http://www.hamiltonhayauction.com/ and click on sales results for the same info the USDA has. I've noticed that the USDA is not reporting on as many auctions as they use to. If the auction has a website that posts sales results, I use them instead of the USDA. The auctions all around the Midwest have been on a roller coaster ride, up and down and all around. We need some real winter weather to get the prices moving up again.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is two weeks old, but you can see the interest begin to rise in much of the country. Fellas in the SW are slow for now.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/hay-market-reports/eastern-hay-market-strengthens-december-2015


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

haygrl59 said:


> Ralph,
> 
> You can go directly to the Hamilton auction website http://www.hamiltonhayauction.com/ and click on sales results for the same info the USDA has. I've noticed that the USDA is not reporting on as many auctions as they use to. If the auction has a website that posts sales results, I use them instead of the USDA. The auctions all around the Midwest have been on a roller coaster ride, up and down and all around. We need some real winter weather to get the prices moving up again.


Yes, I talked with Mike Hamilton last winter. The USDA cut back on the number of reporters that they had and Hamilton's was one of them that got cut. Mike is doing the reporting himself but he does not have time to track exact quantities and qualities.

I contacted the USDA and my local Congressmen to let them know that accurate reporting was important to us and needed it.

Got back a very nice "Thank you for contacting us. Your message is very important to us and we will respond as quickly as possible." That was a year ago. Haven't heard beans!

And I agree about the weather.

Ralph


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Looking at doing something I have not done in years. That is to go to a sale barn on county line. My last experience was about 12 years ago. Hate to deal with them and their customers but right now they are only about 15 miles away and also bringing the best prices. Won't take my good hay there but sure as hell will move some lower quality just to generate cash and move a product that is becoming a headache to move. They won't let you put your name on your hay but I think I can saturate the local community with flyers and maybe pick up a few more regulars for next year after they see that they don't have to deal with the sale barn . I have picked up a few from there over the years and it never hurts to try.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Correction, the term county line refers to LaPorte/ St. Joseph county line , not The County Line Sale conducted by the Goetz Brothers in Elkhart county. Have sold there for years and they are a very reputable sale. Just clarifying. My post didn't look right.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been enjoying the milder weather bit do agree we need a lil winter. People are selling at 20 year lows just to move it. Not this fella. I have a big dark hayloft and it comes out just as green as it went in. Probably looking at March before we get a local rally.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We sell hay year round we sell some at auction and auction prices have a lot to do with setting the prices you can sell Hay for privately. We have found right now traditionally is about the worst time to sell Hay. In this area there are a lot of traditional s everybody will bail hay all summer put it in the barn they will pick corn all fall and then take a little breather do about a week and a half a deer hunting and when they're done they'll say by Jinks now I'm going to start haul Hay. The big auctions are running close to 150 loads and outthe small actions that usually did about 12 to 15 loads out behind the fire hall have about 50 to 60 loads.. I agree with what was said earlier the craziness wears down about March and then you can sell at auction or privately generally for a pretty good price.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> When you get too old to learn the end is near.....I just learned something in Cy's post above from Pipestone.....I was looking over the cattle sale listings and saw the term "heiferettes".....I must say that I don't recall anyone using that term here but it could be just me....any way;
> 
> *heiferette* ‎(plural [/size]*heiferettes*) A female bovine, usually more than six months of age and less than two years of age, that has had no more than one calf.[/size]
> 
> ...


Neighbor only butchers heiferettes. Says the meat is a little more tender. No idea I'd it's true.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Another cut/paste from the Arthur (Amish area) sale. It is DRY here and hayfields and pastures are crispy in my little microcosm. Corn fields look like pineapple fields...must not be dry everywhere from the look of the lack of demand for hay.

Those prices could make a producer go broke pretty quick. On the mixed grass at the bottom... fifteen cents a bale barely covers the cost of twine if using sisal.

I can confidently say that I would haul "good" quality alfalfa/OG back home and burn it before I accepted $.83 a bale for it.

GX_GR312
Springfield, IL Mon Jun 12, 2017 USDA-IL Dept of Ag Market News

Arthur Sale Barn Weekly Hay Report-Arthur, IL Jun 12, 2017

Trade was active with moderate to very light demand on a large
offering with a small buying crowd.

All prices are noted as dollars per bale.

Receipts: 2444 bales Last Week: NA Last Year: NA
93.35 tons NA NA

Alfalfa Premium Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 3.75 4.50-5.00 per bale 4.60 per bale
Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 17.00 1.00-3.25 per bale 1.91 per bale

Alfalfa-Orchard Grass Premium Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 1.25 5.50 per bale 5.50 per bale
Large Squares 9.38 45.00-50.00 per bale 45.40 per bale
(3x3x8's)
Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 11.45 .25-1.75 per bale .83 per bale
Large Squares 6.00 22.00-25.00 per bale 23.50 per bale
(3x3x8's)

Alfalfa-Mixed Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 1.25 .90 per bale .90 per bale

Clover-Orchard Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 2.50 1.10 per bale 1.10 per bale

Timothy-Orchard Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 3.62 1.60-3.00 per bale 2.37 per bale

Orchard Grass Premium Quality Weighted Average
Large Squares 4.50 39.00 per bale 39.00 per bale
(3x3x8's)
Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 7.78 .75-1.10 per bale .85 per bale

Mixed Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 8.70 .70-1.75 per bale 1.08 per bale
Large Squares 6.75 25.00-26.00 per bale 25.22 per bale
(3x3x8's)
Large Rounds 7.70 32.00-36.00 per bale 34.09 per bale
(5x6's)
Fair Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 1.72 .15 per bale .15 per bale


----------

